# connecting my direct tv cable box to my home theater system



## szandor6911

ok so we just got direct tv and the main genie box is in the master room which means in the other room I use,I have a smaller cable box. I also have an x box that I hook up seperatley to my home theater. Now I also have these rca cables connected to the vcr output plugs so I can not only get sound out of the home theater but also out of the other speakers that are connected to an old Marantz reciever. I do this because I have a cheap home theater reciever and the Marantz amp sounds so much better. Here is my question,when I hook up the cable box to my home theater reciever,I don't get any sound out of the Marantz system even though I hook the x box up the exact same way. I'm wondering if I got an hdmi splitter,and I hooked up one cord to my tv and the other to the home theater reciever,would that make a difference? Or is it not possible with this smaller cable box? Thanks for any info on this!


----------



## fmw

The best way to connect the Genie is to use an HDMI cable. The alternative is to use component video and digital audio. Big compromise because you will lose surround sound. Go with whatever you need to do to connect with HDMI.

I can't help but wonder if you don't have your system hooked up backward. The AV receiver should be in the middle of everything. All the input devices (like the Genie) should be connected to it and the HDMI out should go to your TV. The TV is a peripheral of the AVR not vice versa. 

If you have a receiver without HDMI, then it is time to seriously consider something new in that department. It won't be long before input devices will only work with HDMI. Perfectly competent brand new AV receivers are available for under $200.


----------



## szandor6911

My reciever is in the center and it does have hdmi ports. I also don't have the genie but a smaller version of it in the extra room. But I do have rca cables comming from the reciever to an older Marantz reciever for clearer sound as my rca amp is cheap and sounds that way by itself. I definatley need to get a better home theater reciever.


----------



## pddufrene

If your receiver has hdmi inputs why don't you just have all your equipment running straight to it? I'm not exactly sure what your situation is I'm kinda confused by the way you stated your setup. If your cable box has a hdmi output you should be able to connect it to the receiver just like you do with your Xbox are does your receiver only have one hdmi input?


----------



## szandor6911

my reciever has a few hdmi ports. Here is the problem,when I connect my mini cable box up to it,I get sound out of my HOME THEATER reciever but not my older reciever which is also hooked up to my home theater recievet. Look at my other posts and I would think that somebody might get how my setup is


----------



## pddufrene

szandor6911 said:


> my reciever has a few hdmi ports. Here is the problem,when I connect my mini cable box up to it,I get sound out of my HOME THEATER reciever but not my older reciever which is also hooked up to my home theater recievet. Look at my other posts and I would think that somebody might get how my setup is


Ok I gotcha now, ya as you mentioned in your first post in your situation a hdmi splitter would work just fine. Due to your setup that's basically your only option.


----------

